# Match the Cantidates to their MAs!



## geezer (May 28, 2008)

Can you match John, Hillary and Barak to the martial arts they (secretly) practice. I know that they don't advertise the fact that they train--clearly the American public isn't quite ready for that yet. But WE KNOW BETTER! So what art do you suspect each one practices and why?


----------



## snoack (May 28, 2008)

geezer said:


> Can you match John, Hillary and Barak to the martial arts they (secretly) practice. I know that they don't advertise the fact that they train--clearly the American public isn't quite ready for that yet. But WE KNOW BETTER! So what art do you suspect each one practices and why?


 
Is this serious?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2008)

If it is we're in trouble. :lol:


----------



## Jai (May 28, 2008)

I'm not even going to touch this one.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

Hillary - Notably low center of gravity - I say Aikido

Obama - Lanky, wirey - Maybe Muay Thai

McCain - Duh - Tai Chi


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Hillary - Notably low center of gravity - I say Aikido
> 
> Obama - Lanky, wirey - Maybe Muay Thai
> 
> McCain - Duh - Tai Chi


 
Why does everyone ALWAYS pick on TAIJI :uhyeah:


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 28, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Why does everyone ALWAYS pick on TAIJI :uhyeah:



Heh... I was going to say

Clinton - Taekwondo (When she scores-takes credit, when she doesn't-blames the rule enforcement)
McCain - MMA (tries to pretend he's something different but is just rehashing old stuff)
Obama - Ninjitsu (Everybody is impressed with the packaging but not really sure what he's actually doing)


----------



## DavidCC (May 28, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> Heh... I was going to say
> 
> Clinton - Taekwondo (When she scores-takes credit, when she doesn't-blames the rule enforcement)
> McCain - MMA (tries to pretend he's something different but is just rehashing old stuff)
> Obama - Ninjitsu (Everybody is impressed with the packaging but not really sure what he's actually doing)


 
I was going the same direction but not sure I can top this LOL.


----------



## Shotochem (May 28, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> Heh... I was going to say
> 
> Clinton - Taekwondo (When she scores-takes credit, when she doesn't-blames the rule enforcement)
> McCain - MMA (tries to pretend he's something different but is just rehashing old stuff)
> Obama - Ninjitsu (Everybody is impressed with the packaging but not really sure what he's actually doing)


 

Now thats funny right there....:roflmao::roflmao:


-Marc-


----------



## tellner (May 28, 2008)

This is going to degenerate into a really stupid bit of election year viciousness in about twenty minutes. There's just no point in a bunch of the posts that people are going to be tempted to put up. So I'll go with what we do know.

I'm not sure what martial art Senator Clinton would have been well-suited for. I haven't heard that she ever took up the hobby. She's 5' 9" which is 5" taller than average for an American woman. Her build seems typical for someone of her height and age. I suppose she would be able to do just about any martial art designed for people of normal build.

Senator McCain was a lightweight boxer at the Naval Academy. In those days I believe cadets also did a certain amount of wrestling as part of PT. There was a Judo club at the time, although there is no evidence that the Senator was ever a member.

Senator Obama did Tae Kwon Do. There were gossip columns on it for a few days last year which have since fallen off the twig. I specifically remember his former teacher saying that he was too old for a lot of the stuff that requires extreme flexibility. But the Senator from Illinois had good stances and worked very hard. Given his height and build it seems like a good choice.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

I honestly feel this thread was designed for non-partison trashing.

I think it's supposed to be fun.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I honestly feel this thread was designed for non-partison trashing.
> 
> I think it's supposed to be fun.



That was my take too.

Obama--peaceable--aikido.

Clinton--aggressive--hung gar.

McCain--military--Japanese karate.

Heck, just restricting this to animal-style kung fu provides plenty of opportunities!


----------



## Empty Hands (May 28, 2008)

Clinton - RBSD.  The overhyped tough talk and posturing is a perfect match.

McCain - duh, Tai Chi.  Everyone knows all old people do Tai Chi in the park. 

Obama - Boxing.  No one else has quite mastered float like a butterfly, sting like a bee like Obama.


----------



## Balrog (May 28, 2008)

They all practice the art of watafumo.

Whatever they do, stinks.:idunno:


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 28, 2008)

Clinton - she strikes me more as a budoka, so I'll guess Judo or Aikido
Obama - TKD all the way, he has the build and the brash sense of confidence
McCain - A soft style, perhaps Tai Chi (I am sorry Xue, it just sticks with him :lol

While we are on the subject of politicians and their arts, does anybody want to venture a guess as to what John Kerry or Al Gore practice?


----------



## geezer (May 28, 2008)

tellner said:


> This is going to degenerate into a really stupid bit of election year viciousness in about twenty minutes.



Hi, has it been tweny minutes yet? I'm not particularly vicious, but you're probably right about the "stupid" part. Anyway here's my take:

Hillary--smart, feminine and pretty ruthless. I'd say _Wing Chun_--especially the low kicks and sharp infighting. She doesn't quite have the "borrowing your opponent's force" thing down though. Her attacks always seem to backfire.

Barak--very sharp, learned "boxing" from his step-dad, Lolo, when he was a kid in Indonesia...
wait a minute, _Indonesian boxing?!_ --I'm thinking _Silat._ That would explain why knives didn't scare him later when he was doing community organizing on Chicago's South Side. That Tae Kwon Do thing could just be a cover.

Now John's even tougher! I got between him and the sugar packets at the AJ's Coffee Bar around the corner (he used to live just up the street). As he was savagely tearing open his sugar packets with his teeth, he gave me a look that seemed to say "Outa my way, or you're next, punk!" I mumbled, "Excuse me, Senator" and cleared the heck out. So I'm thinking you guys are on the right track with the _MMA_ thing. He may also do a little _"Lucha Libre"_ with George W. on the side. Who knows who you might find behind those masks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2008)

SageGhost83 said:


> McCain - A soft style, perhaps Tai Chi (I am sorry Xue, it just sticks with him :lol


 
:tantrum: 

:uhyeah:
 Clinton - Wing Chun; close in fighter
Obama - Sanshou; borderline over-confident but has skill so be careful
McCain - I'm not sure possibly Taiji or could be Xingyiquan looks soft but he might hit REALLY fast and REALLY hard, But then he doesn&#8217;t have that scary incredibly focused Xingyiquan look in his eyes but he could be hiding it for the election



SageGhost83 said:


> While we are on the subject of politicians and their arts, does anybody want to venture a guess as to what John Kerry or Al Gore practice?


 
John Kerry or Al Gore practice - Gymkata


----------



## CoryKS (May 28, 2008)

Clinton - kenpo.  Kicking, biting, eye-gouging kenpo. 

Obama - kenpo, but not the same style of kenpo.  Remarkably similar to Clinton's kenpo, but not enough to stop them from engaging in epic battles over who has the purest, most effective, kenpo.

McCain - Tai Chi  (haha, Xue Sheng!)


----------



## Empty Hands (May 28, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> John Kerry or Al Gore practice - Gymkata



Ooooooh, low blow!


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2008)

Clinton- American Kenpo
Obama-Tracy kenpo-pretty much the same but newer and likes to claim to be the "real" deal
McCain- they broke his shoulders and he still didnt tap out and go home. He's MMA all the way around


----------



## Nolerama (May 28, 2008)

Apparently McCain can't raise his arms over his head. What's a good MA that could match that?


----------



## chinto (May 29, 2008)

not touching this in hazard 4 ( bring your own air to the party+ blue space suit) !!!


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 29, 2008)

Kerry is always changing up, so his style would have to be something unpredictable or a combination of hard/soft. Perhaps Ninjutsu/Budo Taijutsu becuase he uses the void principle really well in his speeches.

Al Gore is the closet thing that we have to a cyborg so...Strict, classical Japanese Shotokan Karate at the beginning levels before the stances get higher and the technique becomes faster and more fluid?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 31, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Clinton - kenpo. Kicking, biting, eye-gouging kenpo.
> 
> Obama - kenpo, but not the same style of kenpo. Remarkably similar to Clinton's kenpo, but not enough to stop them from engaging in epic battles over who has the purest, most effective, kenpo.


 
:roflmao:
Gotta love that inside joke!

OK, my take on things:

Hillary- Kiaijutsu, of course. That one seems obvious.
Obama- Shaolin-do. Anyone who can run in 57 states certainly can master 900 forms.
McCain- Taiji would be a problem (VCs busted up his arms). So he'll need a kicking art which doesn't discriminate against old people. Definitely TKD. If Lucille from the Tonight Show (remember her?) can get a black belt, certainly the senator from Arizona can do the same.

JMHO, of course.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 1, 2008)

As all three are tax and spend types, I guess they have all mastered Take Your Do...


----------



## tellner (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Don for lowering the tone. You never fail to live up to expectations.


----------



## exile (Jun 1, 2008)

Folks&#8212;please bear in mind, there is a dedicated forum on the upcoming elections and candidates that is, as a matter of board policy, the one place where serious discussion of/argument about/heat from election issues are supposed to go. That's where relevant threads go, and that's the _only_ place they go. So this thread can stay where, and as, it is _only_ if participants keep it on the whimsical side, without very much serious political content (including humorless negative comment directed at any of the candidates in question). And as always, it's important to avoid personalities in your own posts&#8212;that way lie RTMs, PMs and needless grief.


----------

